# advice on repairing damaged duct insulation



## txthang21 (Nov 14, 2008)

I am buying a house (first one) and the inspector took a picture of about 18 inches of flexible duct work in the attic which is missing its insulation.  Our go-to repair guys (I work at a real estate office) looked at the picture and gave me a bid for $1800 to repair it.  That seems outrageous to me.  My question is, how difficult would it be for me to crawl up there and repair it myself?  I assume that I can get to it since the inspector could.
Thanks.


----------



## kok328 (Nov 14, 2008)

Most things are just a matter of doing it.
Your skill and knowledge determines the level of difficutly.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 14, 2008)

Welcome TXThang:
You can completely replace flex duct easier than you can re-insulate it, once you determine the size.
Glenn


----------



## Hube (Nov 16, 2008)

You could also wrap it with a piece of 2" thick blanket insulation in probably less time it takes  to remove the flex.


----------

